# chm to pdf app?



## wicky (Nov 12, 2007)

Like the tile says...

Is there an OSx app out there that will compile an orderd PDF from a .chm ebook?

Or, alternatively, is there a technique to do this via HTML (CHM > HTML > PDf)?

Cheers


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 13, 2007)

You can try these apps to view the chm files, and when viewing, then Print > Save to .. pdf dialogue. These are all freeware apps:

esxcfg-boot
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/21318
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/23594
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/22061

Or you could use Automator when these files are open to convert them further.


----------



## wicky (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah, had a look at these yesteday. My plan was to do exactly what you said... print > save to pdf, but none of them compile the whole thing to a single pdf. I don't really fancy printing 400 pages individually.

Thanks for the reply tho. =)


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 13, 2007)

If you had a pc or bootcamp/parallels:
http://www.chm-to-pdf.com/


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 13, 2007)

A-ha!
http://www.macgeekery.com/gspot/2007-02/converting_chm_files_to_something_useful

There's an app called Tubby down the page that provides a simpler way to do it than editing unix code.



Or Chimp:
http://www.ask.metafilter.com/72218/chm-to-pdf-conversion-in-Mac-OS-X


One person suggested printing to a .ps file and using Acrobat Distiller to rip a pdf. Might work too.


----------

